# houghton lake fishing report



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone had a fishing report for the south side of houghton lake. I want to get out this weekend. (hopefully there is still some ice left  )
thanks everyone


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I can't give you a report untill I get back. I hope to be going up this week-end and when I get back I will give one. Call for me on ch7 code 0.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

My friends just bought a cottage on the South side of the lake and we went up on Thursday. Thursday afternoon, I went out on the ice to do a little fishing and hoped to get the kids into some fish. I walked quite a ways out and decided to drill a hole. Went through 8" + or - of ice and dropped the depth finder down. Didn't go very far, I had 12" of water under the ice! :lol: I found a nice sand bar, however. Would have gone farther out but it was raining and really windy and the shanty was at home.

Friday, all the snow on the ice had melted and it looked like things would be pretty slick if it all refroze on top. Lots of people out on the ice today but didn't get to ask anyone how they did.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Tangleknot, where at exactly on the lake did they buy? There are some nice spots on the south end of the lake in Prudenville. A lot of HL beach front goes out an extra long time with clear white sand so maybe you didn't get past that. I fished off some of the sand bars on HL and surprisingly caught fish in 2' of water on white sand.

BTW last night I talked to my buddy who owns the place next to Lymans and he said they still had ice but no snow at all. The ice should only get better through the hot spell being there will be no insulation on the ice. Now that it is getting cold again the ice will form thicker.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

They bought a place off of West Shore drive by 127 and 55. You're probably right, I just needed to keep on going. After returning and talking to some other people that know that area of the lake, it is a loooonng ways out to get into deeper water.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I was out Friday mornng, by the Cut River. The white caps made it pretty tough fishing. I fish rough water in the Summer. Really hate it in the Winter. Saw a few fish caught, but very few. The wind made it pretty poor out there.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

tangle, last year the lake was down quite a bit (few years in a row really). We had to push the boat out maybe 150 yards just to get into 1.5' water to slowly motor out further. 

I'm a little braindead right now, do you happen to mean by 18 and 55? In the canal area by Backus creek? (just south of the airport) Good fishing on that side of the lake


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

127 & 55 sounds like State Police Post and Whiteheads Restaurant area.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Well that was the other option but she said south side initially. My hunting buddy has the resort next to Lymans.


----------



## mountainman (Jun 5, 2002)

Went to the prudenville area caught 1. walley in about 7ft.after dark. 5'' of ice and very scarie clear ice. studs are a must.Havent got my shantie out yet.Maybe on tuesday or wensday...Mountainman


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

RJF said:


> 127 & 55 sounds like State Police Post and Whiteheads Restaurant area.



The restaurant is about two minutes away.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Good Crappie fishing behind whiteheads in the spring!!


----------



## Herb C. (Dec 21, 2004)

First time out on Houghton lake 8" of black ice. Fished South West side out from the IGA in 7 FOW. Plenty of weeds & good visability but not a fish to be found.


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

Fished there last Friday and Saturday and iced 23 pike, (not one of them longer than 22"), on tipups and about 15 gills. Not one of them less than 8". Very slow gill fishing. Me and my buddys fished from daylight to dark out of the south public access on the weedbed there and man was it tough. So windy friday that you couldn't tell if you had a bite on the spring bobber. The pike were very aggressive though. 

Going back the first weekend in march. Booked a place from Lymans.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

9MM, you fished in front of the IGA also? That is in Muddy Bay right? I haven't fished there this winter yet but we usually did pretty good in the 7-8 FOA in the weeds. I know they sprayed herbacide so I haven't heard what happened in that particular stretch of water. Did some of the weeds return? I was afraid the walleye would mover out of there.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Last couple of years the Eyes have been tough to find!! Hopefully this winter they co-operate a little better


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Im thinkin about headin up in the morning. Gonna fish the south public acess site. Can i go after eyes out there right now? I caught them there this summer and wondered if they stay in the area in the winter.


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

Banditto said:


> 9MM, you fished in front of the IGA also? That is in Muddy Bay right? I haven't fished there this winter yet but we usually did pretty good in the 7-8 FOA in the weeds. I know they sprayed herbacide so I haven't heard what happened in that particular stretch of water. Did some of the weeds return? I was afraid the walleye would mover out of there.


I guess that I am not sure if it is called muddy bay or not. It was right out from the big public access that is to the east of the Lymans sporting goods store about a mile to mile and a half. We found some weeds, but not as many as the map indicates. It was about 7 to 8 FOW though. I had a rather large fish on on my 24" light action graphite rod, fought it for a minute or so and then it made a awsome run and snapped the 4 pound line. I never saw the fish but man was I smilin while I had it on.  

Sure am looking forward to the first weekend in March. It doesn't look like we will be getting any ice around here (Three Rivers, MI) for several weeks.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Sounds like Muddy Bay. Next door to Lymans is my buddys place, Lagoon Resort (typical HL dive circa 1950's). I am up there quite a bit.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I always go up with a buddy the second week of march for the last 10 days of walleye season...That is usually the best fishing of the season around that time of Year!!


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Are they running ATV's all over it yet? .................Patch


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

patcheroo said:


> Are they running ATV's all over it yet? .................Patch


Yes, they were last weekend. Retrieving the fishing shacks that the wind on Friday blew across the lake. :yikes:


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

When ice is thin and no snow on top and ATV/Snowmobiles runnig all over the best fishing is finding the deep water and fishing 15-22 feet early on and then right at eve/dark move right on the drop say 8-10 feet. Wallyes rarely get shallower than 8 feet(except way past dark and less traffic on the ice) when the ice and conditions are like this. A must is to get away from traffic areas. I thought Muddy Bay was on the west side of the lake, out front of the west landing by Coyles!?!!?


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

East of Lyman's a mile and a half must be the South Shore DNR, right. Muddy Bay is the Launch site just North of Coyles. At least that's what my internal map says. 

Has the water froze back up? Last weekend was ugly, with the water on top. Seemed to be plenty of ice under the water, as Quads and full size shanties were out. 

Rick


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

RJF said:


> East of Lyman's a mile and a half must be the South Shore DNR, right. Muddy Bay is the Launch site just North of Coyles. At least that's what my internal map says.
> 
> Has the water froze back up? Last weekend was ugly, with the water on top. Seemed to be plenty of ice under the water, as Quads and full size shanties were out.
> 
> Rick



That sounds right to me, but it was the first time that I had ever been there. Goin back in March, if not sooner for the day.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Heard on another site that the water on the ice is good and solid now ...so I wonder what the ice thickness is along the cut river area?? I know travel will be slippery!!


----------



## BIG TIM (Oct 14, 2004)

I called lyman's today and the lady I talked to said the ice is about 9" and she said they are catching walleye near the cut, she also said many guys are wearing creepers due to slick ice and no snow cover on the ice. I think my fishing days are over on lake st.clair, I found my new place to ice fish in michigan. "Thanks FrankaB"........*BIG TIM*


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

Any perch in houghton lake? and if there are any tips?? locations??


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Not many perch to be had...they are small in size on Houghton....will be heading up on friday afternoon with the wife , son, and maybe bro-in-law...should be fun getting out there for some of those eyes, and gills!!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Yep my buddy BT who lives next to Lyman said 7-8" in front. People took a Ford Ranger out today.


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

where and how do you fish for the gills and walleyes??? tackle?? location??? your talking to a very green fisherman here so all info is appreciated


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

So the ice is thick enough for quads? 

Me and my step dad will be taking a trip up to HL for a day. Dad will have his quad, and I am gonna steal my brothers brand new quad :yikes: :lol:

Thanks


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like I may be going up friday.................Patch


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

with no unexpected problems, i may be up there sat.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

sorry patch you can't fish friday, because the rest of us have to WORK! 

sounds like it'll be you and 1000 friends on the weekend, hope everyone at least gives me a 10yd buffer zone.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*1001 dont forget me. nothing like combat fishing for 12 gills in a hole!! love it when you flip open the trap and see a guys tarp from his shanty flapping in the wind hitting your shanty....*


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I won't go up there on a weekend if I don't have to! Going to make a day trip friday. Don't worry Scotty, I go back to work monday :rant: .........Patch


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

:lol: only ice in the state :lol: 

we should all go & have a "mega-outing" :corkysm55 

i personally don't care how many people are there


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

Big Tim and I will be there Saturday riding around in my six wheeler. We'll be by the cut or middle grounds, stop by and say hi.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

If I dont go - everyone post some pictures!


----------

